

HHVM and Magento - allanmacgregor
http://coderoncode.com/2014/02/17/magento-hhvm.html

======
8888
Interesting comment from appserver compare speed test. nice!

------
ohsnap
nice write up. have you tried this in production environment? How does it feel
with real world usage?

~~~
allanmacgregor
Thank you, I haven't actually tried on a production site. However I'm working
on using HHVM to run certain scripts like the shell/indexe on our production
sites.

So far the tests have been very promising, going down from 220sec to 154sec
just by using HHVM in a single index.

Ideally, as HHVM gets more stable we should be able to run production tests
using the FastCGI mode.

